# SS Edinburgh



## Gordo Beatt (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone help Identify this vessel
I have an oil painting of this vessel which would appear to be a steam cargo come passenger vessel possibly built around 1908 to 1916 approx

I understand my grand father was chief engineer on board

anyone have any ideas

regards

Gordon


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

A photo of the painting would help Gordon


----------

